# My Introduction



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey everyone! My name is heather and I live just outside of Portland, Oregon. I've been lurking on this forum for a couple of weeks now, so I figured it was probably time to say HI! I have never had a hedgehog before, but I am on a waitlist and should hopefully be getting my new baby in a few months! I'm super-excited, and of course have been trying to learn everything I possibly can before my baby gets here. I have already learned so much from everyone here just from reading all the posts, so I'm really glad I've found this forum! Anyways, I just wanted to introduce myself since you'll probably start hearing from me as I start getting everything ready for my new hedgie!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome! Hope ya get one of Inky's!


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Hehe...thanks LizardGirl! I actually saw some of the videos of Inky on YouTube, and called my hubby in to watch saying "look, he might be the father of my baby!!" :lol:


----------

